# Ace Passion Poodles Breeder QC



## lyd (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi everyone! 
I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten a poodle from CKC Breeder Ace Passion Poodles in Quebec Canada? 
I would so appreciate any feedback from anyone that has gotten puppy from them?
Thank you.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Ace Passion Poodles ?

Page looks very outdated, I see no health testing, "Tiny toy" marketing (breeding tiny toys is unsafe), "teacup marketing too :l ...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## NinaGee (Jun 30, 2021)

lyd said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten a poodle from CKC Breeder Ace Passion Poodles in Quebec Canada?
> I would so appreciate any feedback from anyone that has gotten puppy from them?
> Thank you.


----------



## NinaGee (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi, yes I have. Very satisfied


----------

